# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مكياج عيون روعه

## شمعه تحترق

وانا اتجول عبر المواقع النسائيه لقيت لكم مكياج عيون عجبني
















اكثر شي عجبوني الاولى والأخيره .. اتمنى يحوزو على رضاكم

شمعه

----------


## توأم الفرح

انا كمان خيتو عجبوني الاولى والاخيرة ..

تسلمي حبيبتي عليهم ..

دمتي بود ..

اختك ..

توم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هلا حبيبتي

 مشكوره لتواصلك

 حياك ِ الله

 شمعه

----------


## بيسان

روووووووعه 

مشكووووووووووووره خيه

والله يعطيك العاااااافيه 

على ذوقك الحلو

وبالتوفيق

----------


## ندى الياسمين

شيء جميل جدا جدا
يسلمو ايديك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما شاء الله ع ذوقك الحلو ..*

*فعلاً اختيار رائع .. ألف شكر لك ..*

*تسلم يمناك ع المشاركة الطيبه والحلوه ..*

*الله يعطيك الف صحة وعافية يارب ..*

*بانتظار جديدك دوماً ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بيسان .. ندى .. دمعه

          يعافيكم يارب

 وتسلمولي على تواجدكم الطيب


ما انحرم من هالتواصل ابدا ً

           شمعه

----------


## عاشقة ...

مشكورة

----------


## عـسـولـة

مشكورة خيوو على الكياج الروعة 
والله يعطيج العافية 
وبنتظار الجديد 

تحياتي 
عـسـولـة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اختي شمعه شكرا لكِ لاختيارك وذوقكِ الرفيع  
           دمتي بسلام

----------


## no0or

مشكووووووووورة على المكياج الحلو

----------


## عاشقة أهل البيت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

سلمت يمينك اختي شمعه تحترق  على هذا المكياج الناعم

الله يعطيك العافية وبانتظار جديدك دائما

تحياتي ...

----------


## نونيتا

الصور ماطلعت عندي ليش

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمي خيتو ع المكياج*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

يؤ يؤ 

أنا زعلانه 

ما علي ابي أشوف الصور 

بس يلا بما أنهم من شموعتنا أكيد 100%حلووجنان 

تسلمي

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

سلام ..

مشكورررررررة خيتو شمعة على المكياج الحلووووو..

أنا عجبني الأول والأخير  لانو ما طلعوا الا هم عندي (هههه) .. حلووووووووووين ..

يعطيك العافية ..

تحياتي القلبية ..

جنة الحسين (ع)

----------

